# the tribes can and should by nature unite over this...please



## littlebigman (Jun 2, 2006)

Friday, June 02, 2006









Friends PLEASE I need your help at this moment asap sos urgent please 
Current mood: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 determined 

I have 190 friends and we only need 100 to come together on this by my 100th monkey calculations
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Friends PLEASE I need your help at this moment asap sos urgent please...

The tribes can and should by nature be uniting over this...

Those who read my bulletins know that I dont normally ask you to repost, if the words are already there when Im reposting somebodys bulletin I leave them, but other than that I just leave that request to the readers heart as I believe it should be...

This time Im not just asking you, Im begging you to repost this in a bulletin and in your blogs as well as forward it to the email addresses bellowand to those of you who have pmd me to offer help on my case, heres your chance to help in a big way...

{please rewrite the following if you can make it more understandable}

Please forward the following to everywhere:

The tribes can and should by nature be uniting over this...

Nobody is perfect and you can count me at the top of the list, but I can only tell you that my aim is true...

I will now explain why I put you through this seemingly negative and non-productive exercise in provocation and what i've been building up to...

I needed to double check for myself and you exactly where the status quo in the "legalize marijuana" orgs finally stand in the fight for freedom and literally our livesI was flushing the birds out of the brush you might say...

I propose to you now that the cannabis issue can bring together all the purposely fractured social, political, environmental etc and even religious fronts...

Not only can the cannabis issue go directly to effect the root causes of all the branch issues, but it can undo what the mans system has systematically done to us all by design, keep us and the issues separate and specialized and unrelated...everything is related...

At present the many tribes stay clear of the cannabis issue because they feel its not a priority issue and that it would make them look foolish to their contributors as well as compromise their political coinage...

This can be wholly attributed to the rhetoric and fatal misrepresentation of the cannabis issue and approach by the orgs who claim to represent the issue...they must get out of the legislatures and into the courts with a united front bottom line human rights position... 

If the "marijuana" orgs were to step forward in unity on the uncompromising stance that the government has no jurisdiction to outlaw any plant species or any living specie of any kind and that the people have unalienable rights protected by the constitution through restricting government from treading on these rights to freely access and share these commonalities that maintain our very existence, heres what could happen next...

The anti GMO orgs would look foolish if they did not come on board because it builds the only winning and real foundation to ending genetic patenting of any kind...

The environmental orgs would look foolish if they did not come on board because it fills in all the missing legal and resource links that now bog and even devolve their progress...

The anti war orgs would look foolish if they did not come on board because the USA only sends troops when needing to stabilize and or secure recourses to feed back into the death machine...cannabis is the peoples petroleum , timber, food, clothes and medicine, the new buffalo which = true self sufficiency which would wipe out any excuse for foreign dependencies...

The social issue orgs would look foolish if they did not come on board because setting government jurisdiction back to its proper place on the issue of outlawing plants would force dramatic and immediate government reform at all levels including the prison system and the other well used economic depravation tools of the drug war to keep the poor right where there at and getting worse...it would also free up needed funding for use in ways that help people...

Farm and agriculture orgs of all kinds of course would look foolish if not on board with the right to grow plants, lol, I think that one speaks for itself...

The anti New World Order orgs would look foolish if they did not come on board because the international outlawing of plants = the "drug war" is and has long been the premier tool of manipulation, take over, and funding for most black operations that in turn only operate on behalf of the corporate masters...

The religions and their orgs would look foolish if they did not come on board to defend whats at the core of all religions I know of, the sacred gifts of the creator...to betray the creators very plan of nature is in itself an abomination to all religions...

I could go on and onwhat about the animal rights orgs? Would they not look foolish if they didnt get on board to defend the web of life that would in turn help them instrumentally in stopping cruelty to our fellow creatures?

For a quarter century I have been witness to the effects of the machines need to separate us and the issues and I know now that this issue is the key to bringing us all back to the same page...

The idea is that we coordinate federal civil injunctive relief suits in all states with all the orgs invited to join in each states suit. { I have a case already in federal court that can be of much use in modeling such see http://www.hemphasis.net/kiczenski.htm }

We file simultaneously for media manipulation effectand over night we have the country asking itself fundamental question without ever needing to convince anyone of any kind of conspiracies or pointing at bad guys, we just make it what it is, their most basic human rights...

It can be a bloodless revolution that could pull the main rug of controls right out from under the corporate rule we now are slaves to in every way...soon even to enslave our DNA...

Will you help me force these legalize marijuana orgs to take the necessary stand and properly represent the issue so that it can be the lynch pin to unite the tribes?

If all this makes any sense at all to you and you want to help, please forward this to all of the following addresses and please add your personal comments if you have time, thank you...

Yours,

roni k.

Please forward this to:

[email protected] 

[email protected] 

[email protected] 

[email protected] 

[email protected] 

[email protected] 

[email protected] 

[email protected]

[email protected] 

[email protected] 

[email protected] 

[email protected] 

[email protected] 

[email protected] 

[email protected] 

[email protected]

[email protected] 

[email protected] 

[email protected] 

[email protected]


----------



## Mutt (Jun 2, 2006)

This is a really weird post. I can't list it as spam. He has asked for us to forward this stuff to Newspapers and Norml among many others.

But is this American Indian tribes? or what kind of tribes. It would be nice to have an introduction from you LittleBigChief. I don't think its cool to ask for help without at least saying hi my name is:

Everyone do what you will. this thread will not be deleted or closed. Leave it be as it is a pro-pot statement.

I say if anything should be forwarded it should be that post of hicks "dear law enforcement".
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1898

Edit:
Everything I said remains. but I really read it again and not glanced over it. Its not a pro-pot statement. Its pro industrail hemp. Not a Bad read or link. But at least introduce yourself man. If you want help, then take the time and get to know the people your asking for help. As they want to get to know before helping.


----------



## littlebigman (Jun 2, 2006)

sorry there friend, but i'm in a hurry at the moment...i'll have to get back to you on that...

or you could always go to the link to the case i have posted in the urgent {not at all spam} call 4 action, it has much info on me...

the "tribes" means anyone...

thanks 4 being so understanding and open minded...

hava active day


----------



## Mutt (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks for replying. We get a lot of one posters that have other motives behind them. 

I'll check out the read again.

I hope my day is not too Active. lol


----------



## littlebigman (Jun 2, 2006)

very kool mutt, thanku...


----------



## rasta (Jun 8, 2006)

???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????***


----------



## littlebigman (Jun 14, 2006)

rasta said:
			
		

> ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????***


 
cannabis is worthy, yet i think i may not be...
i was outa time 2day and had to file what i had...
i wrote until my brain and eyes could no longer function even enough to proof read or edit the thing...
yes there are a thousand mistakes and just as many things not there that should be, but its filed and done and there is nothin more i can do about it...
i can only say that i'm sorry 4 not having the brain i needed for do'n the job and that i did all i could right to the point of colapse...
i'm soooooo sorry to let u all and the world down with this likely failure...
luv,
lbm

this is what they got and thats that...


UNITED STATES COURT OF APPEALS

FOR THE NINTH CIRCUIT​ 

Ron Kiczenski
Appellant/Petitioner CASE No. 06-15709
vs. D.C. No. CV-03-02305-MCE
John Ashcroft et. al.
Defendants/Appellees/Respondent


APPELLANTS/PETITIONERS INFORMAL BRIEF​ 



Facts of the case

All forms in the web of life are sacred according to my religious knowledge and practice, this is the core fact of this case that goes to my knowledge/belief in my religion and my specific religious practices.
CASE No. 06-15709 page 3

I have in my protection an endangered life form that exists in the web of life that we as humans are part of and are interdependent to/with/of.

The life partner I protect at specific issue in this action comes now in the form of fertile seed of the cannabis/hemp specie.

I would have been fulfilling my agrarian responsibility in sowing these seeds for life over the last decade, but for the eminent and looming threat posed by the defendants/appellees.

I share the following fact not because it makes a difference to me or my responsibilities to the web of life we are all a part of what varieties or sub varieties species a life form is or isnt, but because it exemplifies the absolute nonsensical natural conflict result that comes from the jurisdictional overreach that the CSA pretends to conquer.

Though the sub varieties seed I would have been and soon will be planting is genetically incapable of producing any viable amounts of the chemical THC which is at issue in terms of the defendants presumed responsibilities under the auspices of the CSA, the defendants make no legal distinction for a sub varieties life form of cannabis thereby viewing all cannabis illegal whether THC producing or not.

CASE No. 06-15709 page 4

Because I am protecting and intend to plant up to 100,000 seeds, under the guides of the CSA the defendant considers me defined as a drug kingpin punishable by up to life in prison or even the death penalty.

I am bound by my religious mandate and knowledge of the great spirit/creator/god/the life energy etc to act and live in ways that are apparently in direct conflict with the intended enforcement of the CSA.

Because the CSA in effect seeks to overpower and deny the natural laws of the creator it has not now nor did it ever have any realistic hope of ever being fully enforceable and as such the CSA can only be selectively enforced on people like me who have no choice but to stand and decry it or on people who are easily prey to its counterfeit reality in its effort to feed and maintain whatever the real and as yet undisclosed purposes for this laws creation are.

The fundamental questions at issue in this case up until the District Court went even further to bring new issues in denying my First Amendment protections to freely establish my own religious knowledge were and still are the follows:

*Does every individual human own the natural born right by the creator to posses and plant seeds?*

CASE No. 06-15709 page 5

*Can government find a compelling interest enough to effectively take jurisdiction over this fundamental natural born human right and outlaw it and in doing so, doing incalculable irreparable damage to the web of life?*

*Can government outlaw a plant?*

The compelling interest question that is the governments burden to answer in this case is not whether or not there is a compelling interest to outlaw or control a certain specie of plant life to the effect of prohibition or a policy of ultimate extinction, but rather can government show a prevailing and reasonable compelling interest to outlaw any plant forms in our creators web of life of intelligent design which as a FACT we have no choice but to admit is far beyond our full comprehension in its interlocking interdependent relationships and the ultimate purpose collectively of such?

The facts of this case can only begin in one place, with the facts of life, the birds and the bees, the most basic and self-evident laws of nature. Without acknowledgement of these laws above all laws, one could never fully understand this case.

The one verifiable, undisputable, unalienable fact of our very existence is that we would not exist without the web of life that produced us and continues to keep us alive as the human specie and as individuals.


CASE No. 06-15709 page 6

I think it has become imperative to the known facts of this case to review in a more official language these commonly known facts of life/science/biology 101, the laws of nature that can only be attributed to the great spirit/god/creator or whatever other insufficiently descriptive label one might put on this energy of life that is simply beyond description in the English language that is necessary in attempting to communicate with this court.
*The biosphere is the part of a planet's outer shell  including air, land, surface rocks and water  within which life occurs, and which biotic processes in turn alter or transform. From the broadest geophysiological point of view, the biosphere is the global ecological system integrating all living beings and their relationships, including their interaction with the elements of the lithosphere (rocks), hydrosphere (water), and atmosphere (air). Our planet Earths biosphere is generally thought to have evolved, beginning through a process of biogenesis or biopoesis, at least some 3.5 billion years ago.*



u can read the rest at:

http://www.hemphasis.net/kiczenski.htm

but its not gonna b posted there till prob 2morro...

u can find the whole doc right now right at my blog:

http://blog.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=blog.view&friendID=36037554&blogID=132400415&Mytoken=03F2735A-3C42-4EE0-BCEB13F64A112D57409063015


----------



## Hick (Jun 16, 2006)

I admire your effort. I can see much time and effort has been expended at your expense. IMHO, it's quite well thought out and composed. Best of luck.


----------



## littlebigman (Jun 19, 2006)

thnx hick, that means alot 2 me...
its like climb'n a mountain and u just gave me some food 4 the trip...
)
much luv,
lbm


----------



## Sherman Helmsley (Jun 19, 2006)

The web of life forces people to murder too.  In my religion, we smoke crack.


----------

